# Varian Wyrnn aka Todesschwinge



## Azashar (22. August 2009)

In diesem Thread sollt ihr diskutieren ob es stimmt, dass Varian Wyrnn Todesschwinge ist.
Dafür würde schonmal sprechen, dass Onyxia eine Zeit lange als Mensch getarnt in Sturmwind neben dem Prinzen stand.(Tochter von Todesschwinge).
Dagegen allerdings, dass Varian Wyrnn der Anführer der Allianz ist und diese somit keinen Anführer mehr hätten - gabs aber ja schonmal.(Varian als Gefangener auf Insel Alkaz).

Edit: Varian Wyrnn legt ein komisches Verhalten an den Tag.


----------



## #Dante# (22. August 2009)

ich halt es auch für möglich muss aber nícht stimmen


----------



## Azashar (22. August 2009)

Würde aber sehr passen, da Wyrnn auf Krieg aus ist, das würde Horde u. Allianz schwächen und ihm den Weg "erleichtern".


----------



## Serpen (22. August 2009)

Deathwing hat sich als Lord Prestor ausgegeben und nicht als Varian

und @ über mir Varian ist durch orks traumatsiert und er verabscheut untote is iwie klar das der auf krieg aus ist


----------



## Onico (22. August 2009)

Mein König ist KEIN Verräter !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2009)

Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen, aber letztendlich lohnt es sich noch nicht darüber zu diskutieren, weil einfach noch zu wenig Hintergrundinfos da sind.


----------



## Achanjiati (22. August 2009)

Unwahrscheinlich.
Er hat sich bisher versteckt und wie ein Hund seine Wunden geleckt.
Ausserdem kann davon ausgegangen werden das jemand seiner Hutgroesse nicht auf solch billige Zaubertricks zurueckgreiffen muss um seinen Willen durchzusetzen.


----------



## Vanth1 (22. August 2009)

Wieso üassiert wohl der kataklysmus?jaa genau weil deathwing aus eepholme also aus der erde raustritt und er heisst nict umnosnst weltenzerstörer

varian ist ja in sturmwind was bekanntlich an der oberfläche liegt also is das schonmal ausgeschlossen


----------



## hawayboy (22. August 2009)

ich weis ja nicht weshalb  onyxia damals getarnt bei dem jungkönig war, ich glaube aber sicher nicht um ihn zu beschützen (was ja der fall währe wen der  könig (sohn von varian) deathwing währe)
ich glaube nicht das deathwing varian ist. ich glaube eher das ony damals auf eine passende gelegenheit gewartet hat um den könig dan zu ermorden und die welt ins chaos zu stürzen


----------



## Matress (22. August 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> In diesem Thread sollt ihr diskutieren ob es stimmt, dass Varian Wyrnn Todesschwinge ist.
> Dafür würde schonmal sprechen, dass Onyxia eine Zeit lange als Mensch getarnt in Sturmwind neben dem Prinzen stand.(Tochter von Todesschwinge).
> Dagegen allerdings, dass Varian Wyrnn der Anführer der Allianz ist und diese somit keinen Anführer mehr hätten - gabs aber ja schonmal.(Varian als Gefangener auf Insel Alkaz).
> 
> Edit: Varian Wyrnn legt ein komisches Verhalten an den Tag.



achja varian wyrnn haust ja schon seit 1000 jahren unter der erde -.-


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Mhm dann könnte ja Garrosh Höllschrei ebenso Todesschwinge sein. *grübel*


----------



## Er4yzer (22. August 2009)

galileo mystery sagt:
der name könnte auch ein anagramm sein, sieht man die "n" im namen varian wrynn als "m" an:
Varian Wrynn=I Am A Wyrm, bleiben noch ein n und ein v, anfangs und endbuchstabe des namens varian wrynn... anfang und ende, gut und böse, könig oder deathwing Oo
ZUFALL ODER ABSICHT?!?



nein ich habe keine drogen genommen. bitte diesen beitrag nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> Mein König ist KEIN Verräter !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sign!!! schiebt nich immer alles auf die allies, nur weil wir die worgen bekommen haben^^


----------



## The-Dragon (22. August 2009)

Entschuldige, aber das steht ja wohl vollkommen außer Frage.

Wie wir nun wissen, hat sich Todesschwinge all die Jahre in Tiefenheim versteckt um sich vom letzten Kampf zu erholen. Zu Beginn des nächsten Addons bricht er dort aus und verwüstet dadurch Azeroth. Er kann somit unmöglich als Mensch getarnt irgendwo rumlaufen.

Varian Wrynn hat durch seine ganzen Erlebnisse, insbesondere durch seine Gefangenschaft, einen ziemlichen Hass gegen die Horde entwickelt und will diesen Abschaum nun vernichten. Nicht weiter verwunderlich, oder?


----------



## Don_ftw (22. August 2009)

Is wahrscheinlich ne doofe Fragen.. aber wer isn dieser Todesschwinge?? 
Hab keinen Plan davon xD


----------



## Teraluna (22. August 2009)

Wenn ihr die Comics zu WOW lesen würdet wüsstet ihr das darin onyxia den königssohn entführt hat und da den könig und die abspaltung die sie von ihm produziert hat wieder zusammen geführt hat. auserdem war todesschwinge unter grim bathol und hat die versuche einer seiner ehemaligen gemahlin deine neue drachenrasse zu erschaffen verfolgt.
(quelle: Buch "die Nacht des Drachen")
MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Tokenlord (22. August 2009)

Don_ftw schrieb:


> Is wahrscheinlich ne doofe Fragen.. aber wer isn dieser Todesschwinge??
> Hab keinen Plan davon xD


Deathwing (auch bekannt als Neltharion) ist der Drachenaspekt der Erde.
Außerdem der Vater von Onyxia und Nefarian.


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Don_ftw schrieb:


> Is wahrscheinlich ne doofe Fragen.. aber wer isn dieser Todesschwinge??
> Hab keinen Plan davon xD



Du lesen tun das hier:
http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Neltharion


----------



## DenniBoy16 (22. August 2009)

wär coll wenner deathwing wär

hätte dann nochn grund mehr die allis zu killen,    vor allem deren boss (städteraid inc)^^


----------



## parshath (22. August 2009)

verständnisfrage:
müsste lane wrynn dann nicht nefarian sein? oder hat deathwing noch mehr söhne?


komplett ausgeschlossen wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## Xgribbelfix (22. August 2009)

Lord Daval Prestor II aka Deathwing:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stand in der Beta von WoW neben dem König wurde dann aber ersetzt durch seine Tochter

Lady Katrana Prestor aka Onyxia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also eher Nein.

Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

Don_ftw schrieb:


> Is wahrscheinlich ne doofe Fragen.. aber wer isn dieser Todesschwinge??
> Hab keinen Plan davon xD



Ach du wirst ihn oder seine Werke schon noch kennen lernen ^^


----------



## derboemelte (22. August 2009)

ur Geschichte des schwarzen Drachen: Als die Brennende Legion Azeroth das erste Mal angriff, hörte Todesschwinge die Stimmen der alten Götter, die ihn in Laufe der Zeit zwar wahnsinnig machten.



Andererseits verstärken die Götter auch seine ohnehin schon mächtigen Kräfte. Um zu verhindern, dass der Drache aus dem Grund auseinander bricht, musste er sich eine Metallrüstung anlegen lassen.



Seither wartet Todesschwinge auf den „Tag des Drachen“, die Zeit, in der die Drachen die Welt beherrschen. Todesschwinge ist zur Zeit der Erweiterung Cataclysm aus seinem Schlaf erwacht und stärker denn je. Er bricht aus seinem Heim unter der Erde aus und löst damit den Kataklysmus aus – Springfluten, Tsunamis, Stürme rasen über Azeroth und verwüsten die Lande. Regionen brechen auseinander...


hab ich mal aus dem bericht von der blizcon rauskopiert das sagt glaub ich alles XD


----------



## Ephorion (22. August 2009)

Varian kommt mir vor als ober er als Kind vergewaltigt worden ist und jetz kurz vor dem Nervenzusammenbruch steht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (22. August 2009)

Ephorion schrieb:


> Varian kommt mir vor als ober er als Kind vergewaltigt worden ist und jetz kurz vor dem Nervenzusammenbruch steht
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht ganz.. fast^^
er wurde von orks "versklavt" und gezwungen in der arena zu kämpfen > Hass auf orcs und verbündete^^

-glaube ich^^


----------



## Astrad (22. August 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.
> Er hat sich bisher versteckt und wie ein Hund seine Wunden geleckt.
> Ausserdem kann davon ausgegangen werden das jemand seiner Hutgroesse nicht auf solch billige Zaubertricks zurueckgreiffen muss um seinen Willen durchzusetzen.




Wieso?Er hat es doch schonmal gemacht,damals als Lord Prestor und dem Alteractal.Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er sowas nochmal macht,ausserdem wäre es langweilig.


----------



## Nightroad (22. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wieso üassiert wohl der kataklysmus?jaa genau weil deathwing aus eepholme also aus der erde raustritt und er heisst nict umnosnst *weltenzerstörer
> *



welche welt hat er denn bisher zerstört für den titel ?^^


----------



## madmurdock (22. August 2009)

Eh, kenne ein wenig die Lore und kanns mir wegen der Entführung und seinen Auftritten in den Arenen kaum vorstellen. Ein Wesen wie Deathwing hätte die doch alle mit einem Flügelschlag umgeklatscht und hätte wohl kaum mehrere Jahre die Tortour dort mitgemacht.

Aber Blizz is ja dafür bekannt die Lore zu verwursten und für sich gerade richtig hinzubiegen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Deathwing irgendwie das Gedächtnis verloren hat und zur Zeit als König da verweilt. *g*


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> In diesem Thread sollt ihr diskutieren ob es stimmt, dass Varian Wyrnn Todesschwinge ist.
> Dafür würde schonmal sprechen, dass Onyxia eine Zeit lange als Mensch getarnt in Sturmwind neben dem Prinzen stand.(Tochter von Todesschwinge).
> Dagegen allerdings, dass Varian Wyrnn der Anführer der Allianz ist und diese somit keinen Anführer mehr hätten - gabs aber ja schonmal.(Varian als Gefangener auf Insel Alkaz).
> 
> Edit: Varian Wyrnn legt ein komisches Verhalten an den Tag.



Nein. Er ist einfach nur Jähzornig.


----------



## phipush1 (22. August 2009)

Glaube ich nicht.
Da Varian bestimmt mit in nordend gegen den lichkönig kämpfen wird.Und wir wissen das Todesschwinge das die Cataclysm loslässt!


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

Serpen schrieb:


> Deathwing hat sich als Lord Prestor ausgegeben und nicht als Varian



<3 die warcraft bücher ^^


----------



## Natar (22. August 2009)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Comics zu WOW lesen würdet wüsstet ihr das darin onyxia den königssohn entführt hat und da den könig und die abspaltung die sie von ihm produziert hat wieder zusammen geführt hat. auserdem war todesschwinge unter grim bathol und hat die versuche einer seiner ehemaligen gemahlin deine neue drachenrasse zu erschaffen verfolgt.
> (quelle: Buch "die Nacht des Drachen")
> MFG
> Teraluna



nur opfer lesen comics zu wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Das Varian Deathwing ist sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Deathwing lebte Jahrhunderte unter Grim Batol bzw. in Tiefenheim und erwacht mit Cataclysm aus seinen Schlaf. Und somit entwickelt sich auch der namensgebende Kataklysmus der Azeroth verändert.

Na klingelts?


----------



## Nawato (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Varian Deathwing ist, ist sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> Deathwing lebte Jahrhunderte unter Grim Batol bzw. in Tiefenheim und erwacht mit Cataclysm aus seinen Schlaf. Und somit entwickelt sich auch der namensgebende Kataklysmus der Azeroth verändert.
> 
> Na klingelts?



Also er lebte nicht Jahrhunderte unter Grim Batol, jedenfalls nicht nach den Büchern. Wie hätte er sich sonst als Lord Prestor ausgeben können ?


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> der name könnte auch ein anagramm sein, sieht man die "n" im namen varian wrynn als "m" an:
> Varian Wrynn=I Am A Wyrm, bleiben noch ein n und ein v


Na Du hast ja eine Phantasie - dazu noch "fehlerhaft". ^^

Auch wenn es so nicht richtig ist - klingt dennoch interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also er lebte nicht Jahrhunderte unter Grim Batol, jedenfalls nicht nach den Büchern. Wie hätte er sich sonst als Lord Prestor ausgeben können ?


Er ist nach seinen verlorenen Kampf gegen die Aspekte abgetaucht und verschwunden und war ziemlich geschwächt. 
Lord Prestors Gestalt nahm er nur zur Zeit des 2. Krieges an:


			
				WoWWiki schrieb:
			
		

> During the Second War, Deathwing adopted the form of Lord Daval Prestor, seeking to gain the vacant throne of Alterac and eventually destroy the Alliance of Lordaeron.


Und dieser fand noch vor dem Ereignis statt, dass er abtauchen musste.


----------



## Tontaube (22. August 2009)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Comics zu WOW lesen würdet wüsstet ihr das darin onyxia den königssohn entführt hat und da den könig und die abspaltung die sie von ihm produziert hat wieder zusammen geführt hat. auserdem war todesschwinge unter grim bathol und hat die versuche einer seiner ehemaligen gemahlin deine neue drachenrasse zu erschaffen verfolgt.
> (quelle: Buch "die Nacht des Drachen")
> MFG
> Teraluna




Genauso sieht es aus. Todesschwinge alias Lord Prestor hat während des zweiten Krieges versucht die Könige untereinander auszuspielen (Der Tag des Drachen), um König von Alterac zu werden. Damals haben ihm Rhonin (ja, der in Dalaran), seine Begleiterin (jetzt Frau) Vereesa Windrunner (jüngste Schwester von Alleria und Sylvanas), ein Wildhammerzwerg und ein paar Bronzebartzwerge, einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Das alles im Auftrag von Krasus alias Korialstrasz. 

Es ging darum den roten Drachenschwarm aus der Knechtschaft der Orks vom Dragonmaw Clan (ja, der im Schattenmondtal) unter der Führung von Zuluhed, zu befreien.
Der Clan konnte die von Zuluhed gefundene Dämonenseele (gleichnamiges Buch) dazu nutzen, Alexstrasza zu unterwerfen damit sie Eier für sie legt. 

Soweit war der Plan noch mit dem von Todesschwinge ähnlich. Auch er wollte die rote Drachenkönigin frei sehen. Aber nur, um ihre Eier zu stehlen und mit ihnen einen neuen Schwarm aufzubauen. 

Er hatte allerdings nicht damit gerechnet das Rhonin und Vereesa es schaffen, dem Befehlshaber von Grim Batol Nek'rosh Skullcrusher die Dämonenseele zun entreissen und sie zu zerstören. 
Dadurch wurde die alte Stärke der anderen Schwärme, die Krasus/Korialstrasz um Hilfe gebeten hat, wieder hergestellt und sie konnten Todesschwinge gemeinsam in die Flucht schlagen.

Allerdings muss er es geschafft haben einige Eier in Sicherheit zu bringen.
Er hat sich im Buch "Jenseits des dunklen Portals" mit den Orks verbündet um einige Artefakte zu stehlen die Ner'zhul zum öffnen neuer Portale auf Draenor gebraucht hat. 
Zuerst hat er da mit Theron Blutschatten (der aus dem schwarzen Tempel) gesprochen. Kurz darauf haben seine Kinder Onyxia  und Nefarian den Schwarzfels gestürmt und die Herrschaft von Rend und  Maim Blackhand zu beenden und die dort lebenden Orks zu versklaven.
Nachdem Todesschwinge dann auf Draenor angekommen ist, hat er Ner'zhul noch "freundlich" um den Schädel des Gul'dan gebeten und ist dann Richtung Schergrat verschwunden.

Dort wurde er allerdings von Turalyon, Khadgar, Alleria und einer kleinen Armee Allianzsoldaten gestellt. Diese hatten sich vorher, jetzt kommts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , mit Gruul quasi "Zwangsverbündet" und durch das zerstören seiner Eier den Erdenwächter aus seinem Versteck gelockt. 
Khadgar ist es gelungen durch einen Taschenspielertrick, Todesschwinge in die Flucht zu schlagen und ihm den Schädel zu entreissen. Diesen hat er später gebraucht um das dunkle Portal endgültig zu schliessen.

Danach wurde es einige Zeit still um Todesschwinge. Es gab ja auch eine schöne Questreihe mit den schwarzen Drachen und den Gronn im Schergrat bei der ich immernoch glaube, Baron Zobelmähne ist Todesschwinge (mal wieder unter anderem Namen) in menschlicher Gestalt. Es gab ja auch eine alte Draenor Karte wo Todesschwinges Unterschlupf eingezeichnet war. 

Etwas später hat sich in Grim Batol wieder etwas geregt. Nachdem die Zwerge wieder in die Mine gestiegen sind, sie diese allerdings schnell wieder aufgegeben haben, kam der rote Schwarm um Grim Batol vor weiteren Eindringlingen zu schützen. Die Wächter wurden aber auf unerklärliche Weise krank sodass Krasus wieder mal nach dem Rechten sehen musste.

Dummerweise hat sich in den Höhlen Todesschwinges letzte Gefährtin Sintharia alias Lady Sinestra verschanzt um durch Experimente mit einem Netherdrachen eine neue Rasse, die Zwielichtsdrachen zum Leben zu erwecken. 

Nachdem diese Gefahr jedoch wieder gebannt wurde zitiere ich einfach mal den letzten Absatz aus der Nacht des Drachen:


"_Der Tag des Drachen ist vorbei_, dachte Todesschwinge in Vorfreude auf die Zukunft. _Es ist fast Nacht in Azeroth. Und nachdem die Nacht die alten Schwärme hinweggespült hat, wird die Morgenröte folgen._

Die Morgenröte einer neuen Welt..."


Hoffe ich war nicht zu ausführlich und habe nicht etwas vergessen/vertauscht.

Grüße.


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Ah... Aber ist es nicht so das BAMM welt kaputt weil Deathwings Wecker geklingelt hat und er nach den paar Stündchen ganz heftig pfurzen musste und die Welt angefangen hat sich zu zerteilen und in Flammen aufgegangen ist weil grade wer seine Zigarette anzünden wollte, und einige Wasserfälle heftigst erwischt wurden sodass die Welt teilweise grün wurde?


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also er lebte nicht Jahrhunderte unter Grim Batol, jedenfalls nicht nach den Büchern. Wie hätte er sich sonst als Lord Prestor ausgeben können ?



Doch tat er.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Ah... Aber ist es nicht so das BAMM welt kaputt weil Deathwings Wecker geklingelt hat und er nach den paar Stündchen ganz heftig pfurzen musste und die Welt angefangen hat sich zu zerteilen und in Flammen aufgegangen ist weil grade wer seine Zigarette anzünden wollte, und einige Wasserfälle heftigst erwischt wurden sodass die Welt teilweise grün wurde?


Deathwing ist aus Tiefenheim erwacht und will wieder aufsteigen und genau bei seinen ausbruch lässt er die Welt erschüttern und lässt seine Macht spielen...


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deathwing ist aus Tiefenheim erwacht und will wieder aufsteigen und genau bei seinen ausbruch lässt er die Welt erschüttern und lässt seine Macht spielen...


Sag ich doch. Blähungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Doch tat er.


Ja bevor er Lord Prestor wurde. xD

edit: Omg ich laber heute echt nur Müll...


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja vorher. xD


Nein, nachher, um genau zu sein, schon seit tausenden von Jahren.
Er war nur im zweiten Krieg bekannt unter den namen Lord Prestor und der ist schon Ewigkeiten her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja bevor er Lord Prestor wurde. xD
> 
> edit: Omg ich laber heute echt nur Müll...



Anderstrum eher ^^


----------



## Nawato (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, nachher, um genau zu sein, schon seit tausenden von Jahren.
> Er war nur im zweiten Krieg bekannt unter den namen Lord Prestor und der ist schon Ewigkeiten her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm nein, sonst würde Rhonin doch schon längst tod sein... Und soo lange sind die Orks auch noch nicht auf Azeroth.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm nein, sonst würde Rhonin doch schon längst tod sein... Und soo lange sind die Orks auch noch nicht auf Azeroth.


So lange nicht? Noja, sind schon einige Jährchen die sie in Azeroth verbringen.
Und naja mit den altern in Warcraft.... 
Jaina Proudmoore ist zwischen Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne und WoW auch nicht gerade älter geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So lange nicht? Noja, sind schon einige Jährchen die sie in Azeroth verbringen.
> Und naja mit den altern in Warcraft....
> Jaina Proudmoore ist zwischen Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne und WoW auch nicht gerade älter geworden
> 
> ...


Ja aber die sind auch noch keine 100 Jahre auf Azeroth, sonst wären sehr sehr viele Leute in WoW schon tod, oder Blizz würde sehr viel scheisse machen...


----------



## Holywandrenner (22. August 2009)

Fänds cool wenn sowas kommt wie Todesschwinge hat den richtigen Varian Wrynn gefressen und ihn dann ersetzt. Ich mag unseren König einfach nicht =P steinigt mich bitte nicht


----------



## Summ (22. August 2009)

Ich stimme Tontaube da völlig zu. Habe das Buch (Die Nacht des Drachen) erst vor kurzen gelesen und es ist zogar wortgenau zitiert ^^
Der 2. Krieg ist ungefähr 23 Jahre und keine "Ewigkeit"! Todeschwinge (ja genau der typ der ja eigentlich in draenor sein sollte) kehrt nachdem rhonin und seine kumpels sinestra genatzt haben wieder nach grim batol (nein nicht schwarzfels ! und sein auftauchen kann also keine kataklymus oder wie auch immer hervorrufen da grim batol kein vulkan ist ) In cataclysm wird dann der schwarffels ausbrechen und die alte todesschwinge wittert ihre chance ..

Und währen er an seinem Drachenscharm rumbastelt wird er ganz bestimmt nicht die zeit finden um sich als Varian *Ich hasse deine Mama* Wyrnn ausgeben.


----------



## Teraluna (22. August 2009)

Nee der wurde entführt, magisch geklont wobei jeder Klon nur einen teil seiner Persönlichkeit hatte und dann durch einen angriff von Ony wieder zusammengefügt.

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Nawato (22. August 2009)

Summ schrieb:


> Ich stimme Tontaube da völlig zu. Habe das Buch (Die Nacht des Drachen) erst vor kurzen gelesen und es ist zogar wortgenau zitiert ^^
> Der 2. Krieg ist ungefähr 23 Jahre und keine "Ewigkeit"! Todeschwinge (ja genau der typ der ja eigentlich in draenor sein sollte) kehrt nachdem rhonin und seine kumpels sinestra genatzt haben wieder nach grim batol (nein nicht schwarzfels ! und sein auftauchen kann also keine kataklymus oder wie auch immer hervorrufen da grim batol kein vulkan ist ) In cataclysm wird dann der schwarffels ausbrechen und die alte todesschwinge wittert ihre chance ..
> 
> Und währen er an seinem Drachenscharm rumbastelt wird er ganz bestimmt nicht die zeit finden um sich als Varian *Ich hasse deine Mama* Wyrnn ausgeben.


Ach mist da hab ich mich mal wieder verschätzt. Ich mach Zahlen immer größer als sie wirklich sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Summ schrieb:


> Und währen er an seinem Drachenscharm rumbastelt wird er ganz bestimmt nicht die zeit finden um sich als Varian *Ich hasse deine Mama* Wyrnn ausgeben.



An sich würde ich sogar meinen er habe es nicht nötig sich zu verstecken.
Der ist doch so mächtig das er explodieren würde wenn er keine RÜstung anhabe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ja für euch (vllt steig ich sogar wieder ein... ka, schwierige entscheidung^^) das Deathwing ein 40er Raid wird.

Wäre doch echt kacke wenn nicht. Für Ragnaros braucht man 40 (classic) für den mega pwnz0r Deathwing 10...? -.-


----------



## Tontaube (22. August 2009)

Der zweite Krieg dürfte jetzt knapp 23-25 Jahre her sein.

Begründung: 

Das dunkle Portal war für 20 Jahre geschlossen. (In den Jahren hat sich viel getan z.B. hat Thrall die Orks aus der Gefangenschaft befreit und die neue Horde gegründet. Der dritte Krieg gegen die Legion fand statt. Arthas wurde zum Lichkönig. usw.)

Zwischen dem zweiten Krieg und der Reise Turalyons und seiner Mitstreiter sind im Buch nur einige Jahre vergangen.

WoW begann 2 Jahre vor der oben angesprochenen, erneuten, öffnung des Portals.


Und hier nochmal mein Beitrag zu Todesschwinge. Ist wohl vorhin etwas untergegangen.

Grüße 


PS @ Summ: Todesschwinge war während Sinestras treiben die ganze Zeit in Grim Batol. Er muss also kurz nach seiner Niederlage auf Draenor wieder zurückgekommen sein.


----------



## Nawato (22. August 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> An sich würde ich sogar meinen er habe es nicht nötig sich zu verstecken.
> Der ist doch so mächtig das er explodieren würde wenn er keine RÜstung anhabe?
> 
> 
> ...


Ja n 40er fänd ich auch geil bei dem, erst recht da ich zu classic Zeiten, nie geraidet habe.


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja n 40er fänd ich auch geil bei dem, erst recht da ich zu classic Zeiten, nie geraidet habe.


 
Hehe, mit 40 war lustig. Ich als Gnömele hab damals den Überblick schnell verloren, aber ich war ja eh nur ein Hexer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es ist wirklich lustig mit 40 Mann vor Ragnaros zu stehen, hat etwas episches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroniax (22. August 2009)

Steinigt mich nicht wenn ich da falsch liege, aber war der gute Rhonin nicht sogar dabei als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit geplatzt ist? Ich mein zu glauben das Er und Krasus die Dämonen Horden abgehalten haben, Illidan und Malfurion den Brunnen zuschlossen.

Ich weis ist off-Topic aber wir waren ja gerade beim Thema zahlen^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (22. August 2009)

Nein.. Varian Wrynn ist nicht Todesschwinge. Todesschwinge ist unter dem Blackrock eingesperrt, der Blackrock bricht mit Cataclysm aus, dadurch wird Todesschwinge erweckt und befreit..


Ich könnte mich aber auch Irren.. mir wurde es nur so berichtet :<


----------



## Nawato (22. August 2009)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Steinigt mich nicht wenn ich da falsch liege, aber war der gute Rhonin nicht sogar dabei als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit geplatzt ist? Ich mein zu glauben das Er und Krasus die Dämonen Horden abgehalten haben, Illidan und Malfurion den Brunnen zuschlossen.
> 
> Ich weis ist off-Topic aber wir waren ja gerade beim Thema zahlen^^


Ja war er, er ist zusammen mit Krasus (Korialstraz) und Brox (glaube so hieß der Ork) durch Nozdormu 10.000 Jahre in die Vergangenheit geschickt wurden um die Alten Götter aufzuhalten.


----------



## Annovella (22. August 2009)

Wenn man ihn anspricht, sagt er auch irgendetwas von wegen: Hallo, ich bin Blablabla Wrynn, König von Sturmind und bin auch..." ab da nuschelt er irgendetwas..^^

Kann mich aber auch irren, und er sagt was nicht schlimmes, so genau hab ich nicht hingehört.


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> "Hallo, ich bin Blablabla Wrynn, König von Sturmind und bin auch..."



...Der Endboss der nächsten Erweiterung. Man kennt mich unter dem Namen Neltharian! Die meisten nennen mich aber nur "Todesschwinge". Ich wurde wahnsinnig und bin so mächtig das ich eine Rüstung tragen muss um nicht zu explodieren. Die Quest um mich aus Sturmwind zu verscheuchen damit ich in Neltharians Hort zurückkehre könnt ihr bald schon bei Marschall Windsor annehmen. Ihr müsst allerdings eine epische Quest erfüllen, die ihr mit einer Random Gruppe oft nicht schaffen werdet. "

^^


----------



## Geroniax (22. August 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja war er, er ist zusammen mit Krasus (Korialstraz) und Brox (glaube so hieß der Ork) durch Nozdormu 10.000 Jahre in die Vergangenheit geschickt wurden um die Alten Götter aufzuhalten.



Ah ok danke war ich ja doch nicht ganz so falsch^^

Naja Das ist so eine Frage mit Todesschwinge. Die einen meinen untergetaucht die anderen eingespeert.
Was für das untergetauch spricht ist das er dann wohl beim Schwarzfels war und sein Sohn wohl mehr oder weniger über ihn wachen sollte wehrend er neue Pläne schmiedet.
Für eingespeert spricht deutlich das man ihn nicht mehr sah nach Grim Batol und das dort der Rote-Schwarmm Wache schiebt. Ich wage zu bezweifeln das das Höhlennetz von Grimbatol bis zum Schwarzfels reicht.


----------



## Nawato (22. August 2009)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Ah ok danke war ich ja doch nicht ganz so falsch^^
> 
> Naja Das ist so eine Frage mit Todesschwinge. Die einen meinen untergetaucht die anderen eingespeert.
> Was für das untergetauch spricht ist das er dann wohl beim Schwarzfels war und sein Sohn wohl mehr oder weniger über ihn wachen sollte wehrend er neue Pläne schmiedet.
> Für eingespeert spricht deutlich das man ihn nicht mehr sah nach Grim Batol und das dort der Rote-Schwarmm Wache schiebt. Ich wage zu bezweifeln das das Höhlennetz von Grimbatol bis zum Schwarzfels reicht.


Ja er ist untergetaucht, das erfährt man durch das Buch 'Die Nacht des Drachen', dort steht das er sich tief unter Grim Batol versteckt hat.


----------



## Shizo. (22. August 2009)

Denk nich das Varian Deathwing is




Haszor schrieb:


> An sich würde ich sogar meinen er habe es nicht nötig sich zu verstecken.
> Der ist doch so mächtig das er explodieren würde wenn er keine RÜstung anhabe?
> 
> 
> ...



ähm nich zum text sondern zur signatur 
Klarzustellen ist, dass es einen Flug mit der Nummer Q33NY nicht gab, auch nicht mit der Nummer Q33. Die beiden Flugzeuge, die ins World Trade Center stürzten, waren American Airlines Flug 11 (AA11) und United Airlines Flug 175 (UA175).


----------



## Mo3 (22. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> achja varian wyrnn haust ja schon seit 1000 jahren unter der erde -.-



/sign...


----------



## Joyce86 (22. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Nein.. Varian Wrynn ist nicht Todesschwinge. Todesschwinge ist unter dem Blackrock eingesperrt, der Blackrock bricht mit Cataclysm aus, dadurch wird Todesschwinge erweckt und befreit..
> 
> 
> Ich könnte mich aber auch Irren.. mir wurde es nur so berichtet :<


Der is nich unterm Blackrock der is unter Grim Batol


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (22. August 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das der König in Wirklichkeit Deadwing ist. Obwohl ne super Möglichkeit währe die Onyxia Prequest wieder ins Spiel zu bringen. Natürlich in abgeänderter Form.

Der König ist einfach nur von Hass und Rache besessen. Nicht das ich das gut finde, aber verstehen kann ich es eigentlich schon. 
Ich hoffe das er sich wieder fängt und zur Vernunft kommt und dann mit gegen Deadwing kämpft.


----------



## Freyen (22. August 2009)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass Wrynn Deathwing ist. Dafür hat Onyxia ein bisschen zu viel an ihm rumgebastelt.
Und irgendwie passt Deathwing besser in die Rolle des Intriganten hinter dem Thron (=Prestor), als selbst drauf zu sitzen.

Was ich aber nicht so ganz verstehe, ist sein extremer Hass auf die Horde. Ich meine er wurde doch von "seinen" Leuten (Onyxia) verraten, von den Defias (berichtigt mich, wenns doch andere waren, kenne mich bei der Allianz nicht so aus) verschleppt und von Nagas gefangen gehalten, oder nicht?
Gut, nachdem ein Teil seines Ichs den Nagas entkommen war, wurde er von Rehgar als Gladiator "verpflichtet" (=zwangsrekrutiert ^^), aber so schlecht ging es ihm in seiner Gladiatorenzeit doch gar nicht. Er fand treue Verbündete (Brol und Valeera) und erlangte die Freiheit wieder, indem ihm Hamuul eine Hypogryphenfeder überließ. Die Ermordung seines alten Lehrmeisters erfolgte durch die Dunkeleisenzwerge und an der Entführung seines Sohnes war wieder Onyxia schuld. Also, woher dieser extreme Hordenhass des Kerls?


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (22. August 2009)

Der König musste mit ansehen wie sein eigener Vater von einem Ork erschlagen wurde, als er noch jünger war. 
Auch der Mann der ihn gerettet hat, Anduin Lothar, wurde von Orks getötet. Das Misstrauen und die Wut haben sich also bereits in jungen Jahren in ihm festgesetzt.

Genau genommen sind die Orks Invasoren, oder waren es zumindest, und wer einmal erlebt hat wie seine Heimat überfallen wird, wird den Schmerz und denn Hass sicher nicht so leicht überwinden.

Dazu kommt das Varian Wyrnn von denn Orks gezwungen wurde als Gladiator zu kämpfen und zwar gegen Orks. 
Er litt zu dieser Zeit an Gedächtnisverlust und so dürfte der Hass, der Schmerz und der Wunsch nach Rache das einzige sein woran er sich geklammert hat. 
Sowas vergisst man nicht so schnell wieder.

Dazu kommt der Verrat der Königlichen Apotekervereinigung. Der König zu verblendet um zu verstehen das seine Krieger, darunter auch einer seiner besten Freunde, Hochlord Bolvar Fordragon, nur starben weil auch die Horde selbst betrogen wurde. Für ihn ist das alles das selbe.

Und nach seiner Überzeugung kann sein Volk und die Allianz nur gerettet werden, wenn man die Horde vernichtet.


----------



## Freyen (22. August 2009)

Hmm zugegeben, das mit seiner Vergangenheit wußte ich nicht (wie gesagt, bei den Hintergründen der Allianzcharaktere kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus). Danke Dir für die Erklärung. 

Dennoch erschien er mir in seiner Zeit als Gladiator wesentlich vernünftiger, als ab dem Augenblick, in dem er sein Gedächtnis (+ zweite Seelenhälfte) zurückbekommen hat. Natürlich konnte er sich dann wieder an alles erinnern, das ist klar, doch gerade da seine zweite Hälfte eher der fügsame und weiche Typ ist, kommt mir sein extremer Wandel etwas komisch vor. 
Als Gladiator verfolgt er klare Ziele (Wiedererlangung des Gedächtnisses, seine Lieben finden, etc.), sein anderes Ich befreit sich soweit von Onyxias Einfluß, als dass er sich fürsorglich um seinen Sohn kümmert, für Regierungsgeschäfte hat er keinen Blick übrig und ist eher auf seinen Spaß aus. Diese beiden Charaktere zusammen haben in mir einfach nicht den Eindruck erweckt, dass Wrynn als wiedereingesetzter Monarch einen so extrem patriotisch und "fremdenfeindlichen" Pfad beschreiten würde.

edit: zum Verrat durch die Apothekervereinigung
Gerade diese Verblendung ist es die mich irritiert. Seine beiden Häften schienen recht vernünftig zu sein.


----------



## lord just (22. August 2009)

wie kommt man eigentlich bitte auf die idee, dass wrynn deathwing sein soll? nur weil onyxia sich in sturmwind versteckt hatte?

wenn man sich nur 1 mal und ich meine auch wirklich ein mal den cataclysm trailer anguckt, dann wird einem ganz klar gesagt, dass deathwing seit sich seit seinem lketzten kampf versteckt hält und nur auf einen passenden moment wartet zurückzukehren. die ganze zeit über, hat er sich in der elementaren ebene versteckt gehalten, wo auch die alten götter von den titanen hin verbannt wurden und nun, da die allianz und die horde gegen den lichkönig kämpfen, ist der richtige zeitpunkt gekommen um zurückzukehren. und seine rückkehr, hat auch eine verbindung zwischen der elemtaren eben und der azeroth geschaffen, wodurch die elementar lords und auch die alten götter mit ihrer vollen stärke zurückkehren können.


----------



## Freyen (22. August 2009)

@lord just:

Ich denke die Idee kam deshalb auf, weil Wrynn so extrem auf Krieg aus ist. Da Lord Prestor damals auch alle Register gezogen hat um einen Konflikt heraufzubeschwören, der zum Zerbrechen der Allianz und zum Krieg gegen die Horde führen sollte, liegt die Vermutung nicht ganz so fern, wie ich finde, dass hinter dieser Stimmungsmache mehr stecken könnte, als ein verbitterter Monarch.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. August 2009)

WoW, was für eine neue Theorie - krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob die Allianz schon wieder infiltriert wurde? hmmm, ich weis es nicht.


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> nicht ganz.. fast^^
> er wurde von orks "versklavt" und gezwungen in der arena zu kämpfen > Hass auf orcs und verbündete^^
> 
> -glaube ich^^


Also mal ganz erlich.. der Allianzler König is doch ne labiele ober Flasche.

*Thrall *wurde auch wie ein Sklave von den *Menschen *aufgezogen und behandelt wie das letzte stück Scheiße...

Und am ende wurde sogar noch der einzige Mensch der ihm wohlwollendgesonnen war ermordet!

Und trotzdem will *Thrall *den Frieden!

Komisch, er hatt keine Psychose!

zeigt doch wie überlegen die Horde ist :>


----------



## Descartes (22. August 2009)

Varian Wrynn ist nicht Deathwing. Er und 2 andere waren gefangene und wurden als Gladiatoren eingesetzt.
Seine beiden "Teamkollegen" sind nur kurz beim Geißelevent im Hafen von SW und bei dem Raid auf UC zu sehen
wo die Allianz den Apotheker umhauen.

Auserdem verlor er, Hochlord Bolvar Fordragon in der Schlacht an der Pforte des Zorns der wie ein Bruder für ihn war,
durch die Seuche der Geißel, was er immernoch der Horde übel nimmt.

Es ist nicht so das er unbegründeten Hass gegen die Horde hat.


----------



## Rudall (23. August 2009)

hier werden theorien aufgestellt, dass sich mir die nackenhaare sträuben.

und nein, die illuminaten haben damit auch nichts zu tun.

der könig ist, wie gesagt, einfach nur der könig. es wäre möglich einen von todesschwinges familie als infiltrator wieder einzubauen - aber mal ehrlich... wäre das nicht witzlos?

aber dennoch bin ich mal sehr gespannt wie die lore detailliert weitergeführt wird.


----------



## Galadith (23. August 2009)

Ich denke er ist Todesschwinge, allein aus dem Grund, da Onyxia auch ne seeehr lange Zeit in SW abgammelte.


----------



## Damatar (23. August 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Varian Wrynn ist nicht Deathwing. Er und 2 andere waren gefangene und wurden als Gladiatoren eingesetzt.
> Seine beiden "Teamkollegen" sind nur kurz beim Geißelevent im Hafen von SW und bei dem Raid auf UC zu sehen
> wo die Allianz den Apotheker umhauen.
> 
> ...


ach schau an noch wer der die wow coimcs liest^^ jo stimmt  die storry wird doch gezeigt wie er höchst persöhnlich ony köpft...wobei das nicht ganz mit den ony reboot zusammen past hmmmm auser die ony im rebot is die bevor  stormwinds rechtmessiger sie köpfte


----------



## Frankx (23. August 2009)

Wer Die Comics + Die Bücher Ließt weiss mehr ....
Wenn ich hier alles schildere werde ich sicher erschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus (23. August 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Würde aber sehr passen, da Wyrnn auf Krieg aus ist, das würde Horde u. Allianz schwächen und ihm den Weg "erleichtern".



er ist auf Krieg aus weil er Jahrelang von den Orks gefangen gehalten wurde und zu Arena Kämpfen gezwungen wurde....


----------



## Damatar (23. August 2009)

Frankx schrieb:


> Wer Die Comics + Die Bücher Ließt weiss mehr ....
> Wenn ich hier alles schildere werde ich sicher erschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pssst bitte nich ich arbeite mioch grad durch die bücher durch


----------



## Solidus (23. August 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Ich denke er ist Todesschwinge, allein aus dem Grund, da Onyxia auch ne seeehr lange Zeit in SW abgammelte.



kann das sein das ihr ... nie quest texte bzw euch über die Story... kundigt macht.....


----------



## Rudall (23. August 2009)

ja, es ist immer das gleiche. über die lore diskutieren, aber noch keine zeile davon gelesen. echt traurig. man muss nicht rpler sein, um sich damit auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (23. August 2009)

den penner vermöbeln wär schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber todesschwinge ist er sicher net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber irgendein hintergrund wird der schon haben die rückkehr war ja acuh mehr oder weniger sehr spontan. Garrosh sollte ihm den kop abhacken das wär ma was. galaub ohne den is die allianz auch besser dran


----------



## Potenzus (23. August 2009)

ich hab da mal ne frage, ich bild mir ein das vor seeeeeeehr langer zeit mal Lord Prestor in SW rumstand ...  ich bild ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben das Lord prestor Deathwing is ... bitte korrigiert mich, aber beißt sich das nich mit der aussage das der seit tausen jahren unter der erde lebt?


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Ich sag es stimmt


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Ich tippe drauf das da skleine Kind Deahtwing wahr ^^was dne king vertreten hat ^^_


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Eh, kenne ein wenig die Lore und kanns mir wegen der Entführung und seinen Auftritten in den Arenen kaum vorstellen. Ein Wesen wie Deathwing hätte die doch alle mit einem Flügelschlag umgeklatscht und hätte wohl kaum mehrere Jahre die Tortour dort mitgemacht.
> 
> Aber Blizz is ja dafür bekannt die Lore zu verwursten und für sich gerade richtig hinzubiegen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Deathwing irgendwie das Gedächtnis verloren hat und zur Zeit als König da verweilt. *g*



Naja, ich hab echt ka davon, aba was es für mich doch warscheinlich mcht, ist ganz einfach das er schon zu finden war mit bc und classic usw, auf der insel arcas oder alcas oda so^^ xD naja, und da sah er langweilig aus... es kann also gut sein das deathwing ihn getötet hat und als er wieder auftaucht, obwohl ich sagen muss, das sich dann eben die frage stellt wieso net scho mit wotlk diese stürme und die welt brennt bla scheisse passiert ist^^ obwohl auch niemand sagt (auf den mahlstrom und die wunderhübsche nagaqueen azshara guck) das eindeutig todesschwinge dafür verantwortlich ist, und warum gehts nur bis 85 diesma? klar, weil das nächste addon, oder vllt sogar ein großer patch nen jahr später der mahlstrom sein könnte, nachdem man der welt wieder nen bisschen frieden gebracht hat, denn die gebiete die kommen sind fast alle an den kontinennten dran, es gibt sie sogar jezzt aufer karte, man sieht sie und wennman drüber geht passiert halt nix, und laut diesen fiktiven mahlstrom karten gibts da ja scheinbar massige inseln usw...


alles sehr verwirrent..


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

Potenzus schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage, ich bild mir ein das vor seeeeeeehr langer zeit mal Lord Prestor in SW rumstand ...  ich bild ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben das Lord prestor Deathwing is ... bitte korrigiert mich, aber beißt sich das nich mit der aussage das der seit tausen jahren unter der erde lebt?


seite 1 oda 2 war maln bild, ja der stand mal in sw, inner beta, und vllt war es da auch so geplant das man scho zu klassiczeiten gegen ihn antritt, vllt hat blizzard dann aba die geschichte umgeschrieben in die länge gezogen und ihm kinder gegeben, und stattdessen seine tochter dorthingestellt.. (er trug übrigens (i know das is voll egal xD) die gleiche robe wie sie und den gleichen stab) :O ka wie ichd a jezz druff komme^^ zeigt nur das sie einfach aus male femla gemacht ham und aus lord prestor lady prestor machten..


----------



## Syrras (23. August 2009)

Würde mich wundern, denke eher der neue König, sowie der kommende Kriegshäptling sind unter den Einfluss der "Old Ones" geraten und lassen ihre jeweilige Fraktion einen Teil der Welt in STücke reisse, damit der Twilight Hammer dann über die Trümme herrschen kann bis die uralten wiederkehren...


----------



## Cable (23. August 2009)

Es könnte auf jeden Fall möglich sein
Wenn man sich die neue Sprachausgabe von ihm mal lange genug anhört kommt "Ihr müsst mich mit dem alten Varian verwechseln...Er ist nicht mehr hier."
(Einfach ein paar Mal anklicken und selber hören)


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

Cable schrieb:


> Es könnte auf jeden Fall möglich sein
> Wenn man sich die neue Sprachausgabe von ihm mal lange genug anhört kommt "Ihr müsst mich mit dem alten Varian verwechseln...Er ist nicht mehr hier."
> (Einfach ein paar Mal anklicken und selber hören)



Ja naja der alte der entfürt wurde, der barmherzig war usw, er ist jezz aggro^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (23. August 2009)

PAH! Sonst würde es ja keine Katastrophe geben, wenn er bereits auf Erden wandelt...
Die Katasterophe entsteht ja nur, weil er sich aus der Erde befreit, in welche er sich eingebuddelt hat!
Außerdem...wenn er der scheiß King wäre, dann würde er zerplatzen...der er brodelt vor Energie und musste ja seine Haut mit Metall verstärken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (23. August 2009)

Nein.

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## chinsai (23. August 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Dafür würde schonmal sprechen, dass Onyxia eine Zeit lange als Mensch getarnt in Sturmwind neben dem Prinzen stand.(Tochter von Todesschwinge).



Mhmh, ich denke nicht, dass er Todesschwinge ist, aber sein Verhalten ist doch schon recht merkwürdig.
Außerdem stand Onyxia immer neben dem Sohn von Varian, Anduin Wrynn.


----------



## Alohajoe (23. August 2009)

Hier gibts die ganze Story über Varian Wrynn -> http://www.wowwiki.com/Varian

Daher macht es keinen Sinn, dass Varian Deathwing sein soll.
Außerdem steht der eine schon in SW, und der andere bricht mit Cataclysm erst aus der Erde hervor.

Und dass Katrana Prestor immer neben Anduin Wrynn stand ist auch klar; sie und Bolvar waren die Berater von Anduin. Wobei Prestor den kleinen König beeinflusste und er mehr oder wenig unter ihrer Kontrolle stand.


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (23. August 2009)

Eines wird hier ganz außer acht gelassen. Letzt endlich geht es bei WoW nicht einfach um eine Story wie bei Herr der Ringe oder Die Fantastische Geschichte. Alles was Blizzard erscheinen lässt, also die Comics und Bücher drehen sich um das Spiel, nicht umgekehrt,

Und dieses Spiel ist eben zu einem nicht geringen Teil PvP orientiert. Also muss Blizz auch dafür sorgen das es einen Grund gibt warum die beiden Fraktionen weiter im Krieg leben.

Im Moment sieht es so aus das auuf beiden Seiten ein aggressiver Part ( Varian bei der Allianz, Garrosch bei der Horde ) einem neutraleren und vermittelndem Part ( Jania bei der Allianz, Thrall bei der Horde ) gegenüber steht.

Ist also gut möglich das Der König nur so aggressiv ist um diesen Konfkit wieder besser im Spiel zu erklären.

Bin mal gespannt wie das mit dem nächsten Addon wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krixnix (23. August 2009)

Also ich halte es für möglich das Varian Todesschwinge sein könnte,denn vielleicht hat Todesschwinge den "echten" Varian gefressen(oder sonstiges...) und hat den platz des königs eingenommen um sich so zu "erholen" aber leider strich durch die rechnung gemacht, er wurde entführt wahrscheinlich einen Schlag auf den Kopf(Gedächtnisverlust) und wurde als Gladiator in Orkarenen eingesetzt.

Dann aber als Jaina dem vermutlichen Varian half sein Gedächtnis wiederzuerlangen, kam dann wieder der Plan die Welt zu zerstören ans Tageslicht.

Sein "Hordehass" kommt dann auch wahrscheinlich von dem Gladiatorzeug (deswegen wird wahrscheinlich auch OG zerstört oder stark angekratzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

also so erklär ich mir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackid (16. Juni 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn anspricht, sagt er auch irgendetwas von wegen: Hallo, ich bin Blablabla Wrynn, König von Sturmind und bin auch..." ab da nuschelt er irgendetwas..^^
> 
> Kann mich aber auch irren, und er sagt was nicht schlimmes, so genau hab ich nicht hingehört.








Soweit wie ich es verstanden habe sagt er sowas wie Lor'Gosh und ich schätzungsweise wird das sein Sklaven name gewesen sein


----------



## Vranthor (16. Juni 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> In diesem Thread sollt ihr diskutieren ob es stimmt, dass Varian Wyrnn Todesschwinge ist.
> Dafür würde schonmal sprechen, dass Onyxia eine Zeit lange als Mensch getarnt in Sturmwind neben dem Prinzen stand.(Tochter von Todesschwinge).
> Dagegen allerdings, dass Varian Wyrnn der Anführer der Allianz ist und diese somit keinen Anführer mehr hätten - gabs aber ja schonmal.(Varian als Gefangener auf Insel Alkaz).
> 
> Edit: Varian Wyrnn legt ein komisches Verhalten an den Tag.



War Neltharion nicht Todesschwinge? o0

Hab da doch mal irgendwas gehoert ... 

Wenn Varian wirklich Todesschwinge sein sollte, gibt es immernoch noch keine erklaerung dafuer warum er nicht auf den Menschen so aggro reagiert anstatt der Horde, wie in dem Ulduar Trailer.


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> War Neltharion nicht Todesschwinge? o0
> 
> Hab da doch mal irgendwas gehoert ...



^^ is das net sein sohn und bruder von ony xD


----------



## Kezpa (16. Juni 2010)

hawayboy schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht weshalb onyxia damals getarnt bei dem jungkönig war, ich glaube aber sicher nicht um ihn zu beschützen (was ja der fall währe wen der könig (sohn von varian) deathwing währe)
> ich glaube nicht das deathwing varian ist. ich glaube eher das ony damals auf eine passende gelegenheit gewartet hat um den könig dan zu ermorden und die welt ins chaos zu stürzen



onyxia hat sich als lady Prestor getarnt um die Politik in Sturmwind zu korrumpieren..also zu sabotieren damit da iwie unstimmigkeiten herrschen und die Allianz sich gegenseitig bekriegen bzw nicht vertrauen ala net zusammenarbeiten und dadurch nicht so mächtig sind...man kanns auch störenfried im frieden der Politik nennen


----------



## Vranthor (16. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ is das net sein sohn und bruder von ony xD



Weiß ich ja nicht. xD Das ist das Problem :<

Irgendwer stand doch mal als NPC in Ulduar, wurde glaub ich auch bei Buffed als News mal geschrieben das er dort stand. Ach was weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Varian Wrynn der Penner ist nicht Todesschwinge :'D


----------



## Beka (16. Juni 2010)

lest doch einfach mal die bücher von warcraft, dann wisst ihr was es mit den drachen auf sich hat und ihr müsstet hier nicht diskutieren. das der könig von SW deathwing ist, ist vollkommen ausgeschlossen. lesen ftw^^


----------



## doenervich (16. Juni 2010)

Todessschwinge ist sicher älter als 1.000 Jahre (oder viel Älter)...Aber Varian war in seiner Kindheit ein Freund von Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (16. Juni 2010)

"Neltharion war ursprünglich einer der fünf Drachenaspekte und Führer des Schwarzen Drachenschwarms. Vor tausenden von Jahren wurde Neltharion von dem Titanen Khaz'goroth bevollmächtigt, über die Erde und Tiefen von Azeroth zu herrschen und zu wachen. In den ruhigen Zeiten waren Neltharions Klugheit und Energie berühmt, er selbst bekannt als Neltharion, der Erdwächter, ein großer Beschützer des Landes. 

Doch dann kam die Verrücktheit, die Neltharion's Verstand zerstörte, verursacht durch irgendeine unbekannte Krise in der entfernten Vergangenheit, die ihn und seine Art für immer änderte"




Ich komm gerade nicht hinterher. Einer sagt Neltharion ist der Bruder oder sowas..und da steht er ist es sozusagen. o0 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neltharion in der Kammer von Yogg-Saron.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2010)

> *Sintharia*, also known as *Sinestra* or *Lady Sinestra*, was the former prime consort of Deathwing and mother of Nefarian and Onyxia.


...


> Sintharia was once the prime consort of Neltharion, who later came to be known as Deathwing.
> She gave birth to some of Deathwing's most despicable children including, Nefarian, the eldest child, and his sister, Onyxia.



-> *Quelle

-> zu Deathwing**
*


----------



## DarkCreed (16. Juni 2010)

Thrall ist Brann oO! 
Die Horde ist eigentlich die Allianz, nur beide sind Verkleidet, inkl den Städten! OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guiterres (16. Juni 2010)

Todesschwinge tarnte sich als Lord Prestor.
Varian Wrynn wurde von Orks in Arenen geschickt und hasst sie deswegen. Lo'gosh!


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine Ähnlichkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-lol (16. Juni 2010)

Also Sturmwind wir ja zuesrt angegriffen... das könnte bedeuten dass er dort ausgebrochen ist.... Wer sagt dass es der richtige Wrynn ist? o.O


----------



## Liberiana (16. Juni 2010)

Mal eine Frage zu Todesschwinge:

Warum erwacht er gerade jetzt aus seinem tiefen Schlaf?
Spürt er, dass der Lichkönig tot ist (bzw es einen neuen gibt) oder hat er einfach "ausgeschlafen"?

Bei wowwiki.com habe ich darüber nichts finden können...


----------



## TheGui (16. Juni 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Mein König ist KEIN Verräter !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber ein Psyhopatisches Kind das auf Rache aus is...

Die Horde dagegen ist wahrhafft stark, Thrall hatt quasi das selbe durchlebt. Konnte es aber überwinden und ist immernoch zum Frieden bereit!


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (16. Juni 2010)

so schlimm is Varian auch ned, in der szene nach Sauerfangs tot in icc lässt er ja wenigstens die leiche seines sohnes weg tragen : P


----------



## Nasrem (16. Juni 2010)

Also, Todesschwinge wurde durch die Drachenseele Corrumpiert, die ja eigendlich dazu benutzt werden sollte ein großes unheil abzuwenden. Der Corrumpierte Todesschwinge(aka Neltharion) versucchte daraufhin die Welt mit der macht der Drachenseele zu vernichten, oder bessergesagt zumindest alles Leben darauf. Die übrigen Drachenschwärme konnten nur mit äussester anstrengung, Todesschwinge Besiegen und ihm die Drachenseele entreißen, schwer angeschlagen zog sich Todesschwinge unter die Erde zurück um dort auszuharren bis seine Kräfte wiedergekehrt sind, seit dieser Zeit sehnt er sich nach Rache.

Soweit zumindest die Kurzform, genauer könnt ihr dies auf den Zahlreichen Internetseiten Nachlesen die hier schon gepostet wurden.

Ausserdem Varian soll Todesschwinge sein ??? Klar Und wer ist dann Thrall, einer der Titanen vllt xD


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juni 2010)

Dämonenseele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (16. Juni 2010)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Comics zu WOW lesen würdet wüsstet ihr das darin onyxia den königssohn entführt hat und da den könig und die abspaltung die sie von ihm produziert hat wieder zusammen geführt hat. auserdem war todesschwinge unter grim bathol und hat die versuche einer seiner ehemaligen gemahlin deine neue drachenrasse zu erschaffen verfolgt.
> (quelle: Buch "die Nacht des Drachen")
> MFG
> Teraluna



Schonmal darüber nachgedacht Warcraft keinen zu großen Part in deinem Leben einnehmen zu lassen?


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (16. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht Warcraft keinen zu großen Part in deinem Leben einnehmen zu lassen?



Schonmal dran gedacht das es sein Hobby ist Comics zu lesen und WoW toll zu finden!? Solltest dir auch mal eins zulegen (und nein, Fußball ist kein Hobby, das ist Volkverdummung). Schließlich ist WoW ein Computerspiel und die gehören ja zum Kultugut.
Ich könnte dir nun alles über Mediengestaltung erklären und wie Programme wie Photoshop, InDesign, Illustrator, FreeHand oder QuarkXPress funktionieren, denn die nehmen einen großen Teil meines Lebens ein, genau wie der Computer, aber hey, immerhin mache ich mal damit viel Geld und habe da meinen Spaß bei.


----------



## dudubaum (16. Juni 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Mein König ist KEIN Verräter !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch ist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Juni 2010)

Matress schrieb:


> achja varian wyrnn haust ja schon seit 1000 jahren unter der erde -.-



T



tja damit hat sich die spekulation aufgelöst, da ja varian bekanntlich in SW steht und nicht unter der erde schläft ...


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dämonenseele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Drachenseele...


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Juni 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Drachenseele...



Niemals! Es heißt Dämonenseele


----------



## HolyHands (16. Juni 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Drachenseele...



Es ist wirklich die Dämonenseele, Lillyan hatte schon recht.


----------



## Nikoho (16. Juni 2010)

Haszor schrieb:


> ...Der Endboss der nächsten Erweiterung. Man kennt mich unter dem Namen Neltharian! Die meisten nennen mich aber nur "Todesschwinge". Ich wurde wahnsinnig und bin so mächtig das ich eine Rüstung tragen muss um nicht zu explodieren. Die Quest um mich aus Sturmwind zu verscheuchen damit ich in Neltharians Hort zurückkehre könnt ihr bald schon bei Marschall Windsor annehmen. Ihr müsst allerdings eine epische Quest erfüllen, die ihr mit einer Random Gruppe oft nicht schaffen werdet. "
> 
> ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (16. Juni 2010)

Ne ich denk nicht, dass er Todesschwinge ist.

1. Onyxia war verdeckt "verkleidet" wenn man so will das muss nicht heißen, dass Wrynn es wusste.
2. Todesschwinge war eingesperrt oder? naja und selbst wenn nicht war er nach dem langen und harten Kampf mit den Aspekten sehr angeschalgen.

Alles in allem denke ich, dass Wrynn einfach nur Wrynn ist udn hässlich wie er leibt und lebt in Sturmwind hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (16. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nur das Varian grottige GCs macht...

_Mal gespannt ist ob wer den Wink versteht_


----------



## Headhunter94 (16. Juni 2010)

Moronic schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das Varian grottige GCs macht...
> 
> _Mal gespannt ist ob wer den Wink versteht_



GC? Fällt mir nur GamesCom zu ein xD und dieletztes Jahr war grottig hmhm...


----------



## Braamséry (16. Juni 2010)

Halte ich für nicht sinnvoll.

Man muss sich nur einmal die Charaktereigenschaften von Neltharion als Prestor angucken und das was Varian darstellt. 
Außerdem könnte deathwing wenn er wollte dann ja einmal kurz die ally städte auslöschen statt die horde gg die aufzuhetzen.


----------



## bloodstar (16. Juni 2010)

Hmm das steht alles in den WC Comics...
Öh ja, Onyxia intrigiert SW und wird dann von ihrem Vater verjagt und getötet, damit er sich in Sturmwind äääh.... ja was machen kann?
Neltharion ist von Grim Batol nach Tiefenheim und da wird er ausbrechen. Wenn dann Zerstört er SW mit Leichtigkeit (siehe Park) ...

Achso, Drachenseele und Dämonenseele ist der selbe Klotz. Nur n bissl Magisch verändert.

WOWWIKI fragen vor dem Posten.


----------



## echterman (16. Juni 2010)

deathwing ist nicht varian wrynn, weil deathwing nur einmal als mensch einen auftritt hatte "Lord Daval Prestor".

siehe:
http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Neltharion
Absatz: Der zweite Krieg

wer krieg der ahnen gelesen hat weiß das deathwing zu schwach war um noch was zu machen.


nebenbei hat varian laut der feder von blizz eine ganz andere vergangenheit. im comic wird ebenfalls ein teil seiner geschichte beschrieben...


Varia Wrynn ist niemals Deathwing.


----------

